# John Shrink's Superior Mineral Water, Cleveland



## bottles_inc (Apr 29, 2021)

Fresh out of the USPS box! I bought this mostly sight unseen (1 very bad picture) and I'm thrilled with the condition. It's got 3 or 4 small patches of very light scratches, otherwise it's mint. Showed up right before I have to go to work so I'll post better pics later.










Someone at some point put Epsom salts in it which is what you can see on the inside near the base. Rinsed most of them out but there's a little residue left to take care of.





What's cool about it to me is that the backside is a reused mold. You can see the fill in of the old block embossing. The new lettering is larger and extends over the sides at the beginning and the end


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow! That is sure a beauty. Congrats on your purchase. Sight unseen sounds scary, glad it worked out well. Amazing bottle thanks for the pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 29, 2021)

Great bottle for sure


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2021)

That's a Nice one. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 30, 2021)

Some better photos after a little cleaning with my jury rigged light box 







I didn't notice at first, but this bottle has some FUNKY neck coloration  (unless this is some sort of dried liquid, which I don't think it is because I cleaned it)


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 1, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Some better photos after a little cleaning with my jury rigged light box
> View attachment 224370
> View attachment 224371
> 
> ...



That one is right up my alley. Beeeautiful! What does it say?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 1, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> That one is right up my alley. Beeeautiful! What does it say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Never mind! Next pix, I could make it out. Guessing 1880-1890ish? That’s a pretty one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bottles_inc (May 1, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Never mind! Next pix, I could make it out. Guessing 1880-1890ish? That’s a pretty one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Company was in buisness from 1845 to 1861, this one is probably 1840s


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2021)

Thanks for the new pictures. That is a great bottle!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## dab46 (May 5, 2021)

The embossing says it all SUPERIOR MINERAL WATER !


----------



## EvansBottles (May 5, 2021)

That is one awesome pontied soda. Certainly 1840's with that great tapered applied top.


----------



## Palani (May 5, 2021)

Great buy nice color!!


----------



## opmustard (May 5, 2021)

Excellent bottle. Great color, embossing is well defined with no real wear, looks like it was made yesterday and nice iron pontil. Also, a bottle that in such good overall condition. 
Love the taper top and the skinny long neck. WOW!
opmustard


----------



## cor3y7 (May 8, 2021)

Beautiful bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2021)

EvansBottles said:


> That is one awesome pontied soda. Certainly 1840's with that great tapered applied top.



Curious, how do you tell a 1840's Bottle from a 1850's Bottles that look the same???? I'm going to guess 1850's on this one? LEON.


----------



## EvansBottles (May 12, 2021)

Primarily you can tell by the type of applied lip. The tapered tops predate the blob tops.
Also the shape of the bottle is sometimes a bit different.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (May 12, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Fresh out of the USPS box! I bought this mostly sight unseen (1 very bad picture) and I'm thrilled with the condition. It's got 3 or 4 small patches of very light scratches, otherwise it's mint. Showed up right before I have to go to work so I'll post better pics later.
> View attachment 224309
> View attachment 224310
> View attachment 224311
> ...



That is a beauty, cleaned just enough with out degrading it time honored look. You should be very proud of your new acquisition


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

